# Camber kit



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I just place a order for a set of TEIN full coilover kit. Do i need a camber kit if i wanna lower the car 2 inch in the back and 2.5 inch in the front ?? If i need one wich one should i get ??


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You do not *need* a camber kit, but it would help handling. You *will*need to adust toe.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

From what Ive read the tein coilovers come with camber plates?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

They do not come with camber plates, but they are an option. They may not have a listing for B14s, but the N15 Pulsar VZ-R ones should work. Thats what I ordered. They run about $150.00. You can also get rear pillowball mounts from the N15.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*jic magic*

Sorry got the two ads mixed up jic's include camber plates for around 13 to 17 hundered for the sf-1/sa-1 models. The tein coilovers does however include pillow ball mounts with the type flex models none with the super street.

You said tein has camber plates for 150. Thats about half the price compaired to g.c.'s plates. Let us know how they fit and work if you could.


----------

